# Chinese Cave Gecko



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Seen these on classifields first lizard I have seen that isnt a leo that I am very interested in keeping at some point in the future. Any information on how to keep and their set up would be great. Thank you.:2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

I assume it's my cave geckos for sale that you saw  Glad you like them! 

I keep mine at room temp (which in my rep room is about 25C) and the adults live in a 45x45x60 exoterra. They like to climb unlike leos and they like it damp and humid and with lots of hiding places. They are not terribly well seen during the day, are strictly nocturnal and only tend to come out about 2am! The babies though I am trying to take out later at night to get them used to being hanlded etc and they seem fine with it.

I spray once a day, keep loads of bark in there for climbing and feed dusted crickets every couple of days. Just seperated my female as she went on an egg laying bender and I got 8 babies from her this year ! 

If you want to know more, there is a good caresheet on geckosunlimited!

Anna


----------



## yingyang_gal (May 20, 2008)

*Cave Geckos*

:help::help::help:

How humid do you keep the Cave Geckos tank? Does it mist on the inside of the tank? 
I have recently got 2 Cave Geckos and have been told they are adults but i'm not convinced, What weights are your adults?
Any kind of care sheets you have would be a great help,


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

I mist mine every night and the himidity is about 80%....The room is quite warm so it does need a spray every evening. 

i am not sure of my adults weights as they are very shy, but I think the female is about 24g or something... She needs to put a wee bit weight on her tail etc after this seasons breeding, so I imagine another few grams or so.

What species did you get and what weights are they? Do you have pictures?

Anna


----------



## yingyang_gal (May 20, 2008)

Species i got are G.Hainanensis. Ive taken some pix and put them in an album, u can view them if you have a look at my profile.

I believe unfortunately they maybe wild caught and therefore cant be specific on their age, at a guess id say they where about 12-18 months old.

They are 5 inches in length and the female weighs 16g while the male weighs in at 20g. We've only had them 6 weeks but they've put 4-5 grams on already as they where slightly under weight when got them from pet shop.

By their size and weight how old do you think they are?? what is a good weight to start breeding hainanensis?? 

At the mo they are housed together in a 2ft x 1ft viv. The humidity is kept at 70-80% and i have 10 degree heat gradient in the tank, from 69f in cool end to 79f at the warm end. Are these conditions ok for their needs?

Any help would be great as im new to keeping the Goniurosaurus group!! :2thumb:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

As BioHazard has noted GeckosUnlimited has some really good info on Goniurosaurus. 

I have been referring to it a lot to aid my decision to try to get some.

Initially I saw some pics of G. luii and hainanensis. They looked grand and being a phib keeper I know how to keep things on the damp side .

I am also looking for G. araneus.

Pleased to see that 45*45*60exo is OK for a pair. One guys thread seems to use 6 foot.


----------



## yingyang_gal (May 20, 2008)

I know read all care sheets can find online but just want to know other peeps views and thoughts on my queries!!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have pmed you yingyang_gal 

Axel : I am looking into getting another species or two of the goniurosaurus, G.splendens or luii possibly. Also looking for more unrelated hainanensis. 

In a few years I would like some of the japanese ones when they are less expensive!!

Anna


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

yingyang_gal said:


> I know read all care sheets can find online but just want to know other peeps views and thoughts on my queries!!


So do I. 

Then I decide to go ahead

Then I get cold feet

Then I miss my chance.

I think the message I got for 'Gonnies' is 'damp and ferny' or was it 'cool and mossy' deffo not desert.

I seem to recall that BioHazard has quite a nice planted set up for his. I'm sure pics have been posted. 

Planted is what I'm planning for them.

Actually, now I think on it. What's best heating??

I was planning to use some lighting for the plants and either a ceramic or a heat mat to get temps up when the house is below 20celsius

and don't they have great eyes


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a lot of cork bark in mine at the moment as it makes good hiding spots and they love to climb. I only have plastic plants in there at the moment and some moss but when I rearrange my room they will have lots of mosses and ferns everywhere. 

I would maybe use a small 40w bulb in the top corner of the viv or a small heatmat under one corner if you wanted...but only if the house gets really cold. Mine are in my reptile room which is a nice 24C most of the time.

Here are a few pics of my set up:



























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v495/biohazard156/Geckosetc013.jpg


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheers :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

I am planning to use live plants. I like the extra challenge.

My house tends to drop quite low. which may not be a bad thing as I have read that they can be brumated to condition them. But I guess that this may not be an absolute requirement.


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

i really want one now it so my next lizard there humidity is supposed to be 70-80% humid im so getting a pair


----------

